# Recert options



## fma08 (May 28, 2009)

I apologize if I'm :deadhorse: here. I did a search as well and didn't find the answer. Looking on the NREMT.org site, in order to recert as a medic, one needs to:

1. Be actively working somewhere, or if it's the first recert, have worked 6 months then be eligible to be placed on inactive status.

2. Be checked off by the medical director as to skills competency.

3. Demonstrate cognitive competency by...

And that's where my question comes in. There's the 72 hours of CME with the guidelines stated on the site option or if one chooses the recert by test option, are they exempt from all CME then??

Thanks for the help, and sorry for the long post.


----------



## flhtci01 (May 29, 2009)

I was on the NREMT site today and this was on my page under
* Recertification by Examination *
*Recertification by Examination Applications are no longer being accepted.*

So I am guessing that for at least the short term, there is no recertification by exam which would eliminate that option.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 29, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> I was on the NREMT site today and this was on my page under
> * Recertification by Examination *
> *Recertification by Examination Applications are no longer being accepted.*
> 
> So I am guessing that for at least the short term, there is no recertification by exam which would eliminate that option.



*or* that one will only be able to take the examination when it comes time to re certify.
There would be no reason to take the test at this time. Re-cert time, opens up around September to April. NREMT even sends a letter of reminder to you in the late summer, so *There is NO excuses to be late!*

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (May 29, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> *or* that one will only be able to take the examination when it comes time to re certify.
> There would be no reason to take the test at this time. Re-cert time, opens up around September to April. NREMT even sends a letter of reminder to you in the late summer, so *There is NO excuses to be late!*
> 
> R/r 911



Surely you are not implying that because someone procrastinates that it is their fault and not NR's fault when they fail to get re-certified in time?


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 29, 2009)

fma08 said:


> I apologize if I'm :deadhorse: here. I did a search as well and didn't find the answer. Looking on the NREMT.org site, in order to recert as a medic, one needs to:
> 
> 1. Be actively working somewhere, or if it's the first recert, have worked 6 months then be eligible to be placed on inactive status.
> 
> ...



One can recert by retaking the whole test, but still have to have ACLS, CPR & Medical Director signature of competence. The retest only removes the CEU's (24 for Paramedic, 36 for Intermediates, 48 for Basics) and the refresher portion that is required. If one notices the hours are the same for all levels. Rather the proportion is changed. 


Be sure to check with your State though. Not all States will allow such even if they are a NREMT state. They may still require CEU's. 

NREMT is currently changing their re-registration program and within the next few years will be done online. 

Further questions, discuss with your State Education Coordinator and of course NREMT. 

R/r 911


----------



## fma08 (May 29, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> One can recert by retaking the whole test, but still have to have ACLS, CPR & Medical Director signature of competence. The retest only removes the CEU's (24 for Paramedic, 36 for Intermediates, 48 for Basics) and the refresher portion that is required. If one notices the hours are the same for all levels. Rather the proportion is changed.
> 
> 
> Be sure to check with your State though. Not all States will allow such even if they are a NREMT state. They may still require CEU's.
> ...



Danke schoen ^_^


----------



## fma08 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> *or* that one will only be able to take the examination when it comes time to re certify.
> There would be no reason to take the test at this time. Re-cert time, opens up around September to April. NREMT even sends a letter of reminder to you in the late summer, so *There is NO excuses to be late!*
> 
> R/r 911



Add another point to Rid's score. Just got my letter reminding me to re-certify. 

Option 1: Exam

"Take the examination between October 1, 2009 and March 15, 2010 *(One attempt ONLY).*"

And of course all the other stuff like paperwork, ACLS, etc.


----------

